

Choosing a language or framework? (This is the answer/list) - 2013 + 2014 lag - phantom_oracle
http://pastebin.com/Q80WcazP

======
phantom_oracle
I'm not sure if the pastebin link is showing, so here it is again:
[http://pastebin.com/Q80WcazP](http://pastebin.com/Q80WcazP)

I wanted to write everything here on HN itself, but I was restricted to a
2000-character limit, so my next best option was pastebin (sad, I know) but I
was eager to share this, which I spent a bit of time writing.

Enjoy (or not).

